# Neues Apple Thunderbolt Retina Display?



## Lower (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo wertes Forum,

da ich im Moment am überlegen bin mir ein Thunderbolt Display anzuschaffen, wollte ich fragen, ob dieses Jahr ein Refresh der Displays zu erwarten ist. Denn meine Vermutung ist, dass niemand, der auf seinem Book (Macbook Pro 2012?) ein Retina Display hat, gerne auf ein 27" 2560x1440 Display schaut.

Was meint ihr?

lg Lower


----------



## norse (24. Mai 2012)

abwarten tee trinken?

schonmal vor nem 27"iMac gesessen? Dann weißt du mal wie schlecht man aus 1m noch etwas erkennen kann. die sind schon hoch genug aufgelöst.
Refresh für die MacBooks wird nötig und evtl auch so kommen. Abwarten, wie immer gibt apple nichts bekannt.


----------

